

Algorithms for the Masses - LL713
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCwQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.barrons.com%2Farticle%2FSB50001424052748704551504578489963625123642.html%3Fmod%3DBOL_twm_col&ei=z8KbUcjyE4X50gGr5oG4Bw&usg=AFQjCNHyMjaVR_VYtVSfkkraKHdebiwiqw

======
infogulch
Your "google search; copy url; paste" is showing.

~~~
mattbessey
This only goes to show how influenced I am by brands; as soon as I clicked the
link my reaction was "this isn't google, what's the point in reading this!"
and went back...

~~~
gizmo686
I had the same reaction. I don't think this is really about brands though.
I've gone to links to domains I didn't recognize as much as this one. The
reason I immidietly closed it was the fact that the domain was not was HN said
it was made the link feel spammy.

~~~
LL713
Sorry about that - I had a link copying issue, and thought I was adding the
Barron's destination and instead got the hyperlink from the Google search.

